# Highland Cycle Circuit, pt 2



## Geoff Crowther (2 Jun 2014)

The sun was out and its warming rays meant I switched to shorts for the first time, performing a quick change in the café’s loo. We stocked up with essential supplies (beer & whisky) at the Co-op then set off for the glorious Glen Lyon. We stopped for a look at the Fortinghall Yew …





… and admired the timber roof of the church …





… before continuing up the magnificent glen, with frequent stops for photos.








Eventually we arrived at the Glen Lyon Post Office tearoom.





Suitably filled, we embarked on the last few miles to our final night’s camp.

















We’d had no rain at all and enjoyed a good meal, beer, whisky and really meaningful discussion before retiring to the soothing sound of the river.

We rose next day and reveled in bacon butties.





Our final day saw us heading off up the glen to Loch Lyon before the inevitable climb over the pass into Glen Lochay and the final few miles back to Killin. 





























We stopped for a quick look at the longhouse just before the town. 









Then, a great, slobbery welcome from my three girls back at the van.





It had been a brilliant short tour covering around 136 miles. The mixed forecast had proved to be overly pessimistic and we’d been rained on as we rode for only 20 minutes on the first day. AND, as an added bonus, there had been remarkably few midges!

We enjoyed a couple of days walking from Killin before our return south to the Peak District. I’m now preparing for the possible challenge of a circuit of Arran with Cycle Chat’s Scottish contingent in just a week’s time. Life is good!


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jun 2014)

@Geoff Crowther Really enjoyed your report and pics. Just confirms what I already know that I live in one of the most beautiful areas in the UK


----------



## Geoff Crowther (2 Jun 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @Geoff Crowther Really enjoyed your report and pics. Just confirms what I already know that I live in one of the most beautiful areas in the UK


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## videoman (2 Jun 2014)

Great photos again, looking forward to part 3 in a few weeks time then after your next outing.


----------



## snorri (2 Jun 2014)

Fine pics. Geoff.
When the cows are up to their oxters in water, (almost) everything is right with the world.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (3 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments folks.

"oxters" ... hmm ... that's a new one on me snorri. Can tell what it means from your context. Very funny BTW.


----------



## snorri (4 Jun 2014)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Thanks for the kind comments folks.
> 
> "oxters" ... hmm ... that's a new one on me snorri. Can tell what it means from your context. Very funny BTW.


Oxters are armpits (human), the word is of Scottish and northern English origin.
In the case of the cow in the picture I suppose they might be more accurately described as legpits if there was such a word!
For me, a rural scene which includes a cow wading in loch or river to keep cool on a bright day simply spells out peace, tranquility and relaxation..


----------



## galaxy (6 Jun 2014)

Really enjoyed reading this, thanks Guys, brilliant report.


----------



## Teuchter (9 Jun 2014)

Good write up and photos. Looks like you picked some really nice camping spots.

Were the midgies kind to you?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jun 2014)

Like


----------



## Geoff Crowther (19 Jun 2014)

Teuchter said:


> Good write up and photos. Looks like you picked some really nice camping spots.
> 
> Were the midgies kind to you?


Yes thanks. I think they were frightened by the thought of a couple of Yorkshiremen invading your fine country.
And yes, the camping spots were great. Researched using Googly street view prior to departing Crowther Towers.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (19 Jun 2014)

snorri said:


> Oxters are armpits (human), the word is of Scottish and northern English origin.
> In the case of the cow in the picture I suppose they might be more accurately described as legpits if there was such a word!
> For me, a rural scene which includes a cow wading in loch or river to keep cool on a bright day simply spells out peace, tranquility and relaxation..


Thank you, kind sir, for that most excellent explayniaysion. Though of northern English origin I ain't 'eard it afore.
Cheers 
AND, totally agree with your sentiment re that rural scene.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (19 Jun 2014)

snorri said:


> Oxters are armpits (human), the word is of Scottish and northern English origin.
> In the case of the cow in the picture I suppose they might be more accurately described as legpits if there was such a word!
> For me, a rural scene which includes a cow wading in loch or river to keep cool on a bright day simply spells out peace, tranquility and relaxation..


I reckon there IS such a word as legpits, cos you just used it. Well done!


----------



## Kins (25 Jun 2014)

Looks beautiful. Love the dog handle jackets to. Should get some for my Sheep dogs instead of getting wet lifting them over fences!

Best picture is the Cattle in the river. Great!

Awesome write up to.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (25 Jun 2014)

Kins said:


> Looks beautiful. Love the dog handle jackets to. Should get some for my Sheep dogs instead of getting wet lifting them over fences!
> 
> Best picture is the Cattle in the river. Great!
> 
> Awesome write up to.



Cheers.
They're Ruffwear harnesses. The boxer's had one for some time; she's 12 and has had arthritic joints for a while so can't jump over stiles. The lab, on the other hand, has a recently diagnosed disc/lumbar problem. She thinks nothing's changed but our specialist's told us not let her charge over stiles and the like, so we "help" her by taking some of the load off her when she's leaping. We love our daft dogs. And yes, the handles are excellent.


----------

